# When derealized, what keeps you going...



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

I want to know one thing from all of you:
What keeps you going when you are deep in derealization or deep in nagging thoughts about whether or not things are real or if you created everything in front of you.

For me.....I enjoy good food, my tastebuds still work and supply me with ample satisfaction. Sex is also still pretty enjoyable. Not as enjoyable as before but definitely still worthwhile. I also like going for drives aimlessly and reading or going online helps me feel normal also.


----------



## TerriW (Jun 13, 2007)

I have to agree that sex is one thing that makes me feel half way normal and real.  . I also feel better watching a movie or a good show on tv, I guess it occupies my mind so I don't obsess on if this is reality or not.


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

Video games help a lot, childish as it may seem. Like Terri said, keeps your mind busy.


----------



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

Already Ive noticed a pattern, and something I do too..try to take my mind off the reality questioning. I mean it works but i geuss its a temporary fix. tv and internet definitely help.

I feel your guys pain.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

When derealized, what keeps you going... = "Autopilot"


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

> I have to agree that sex is one thing that makes me feel half way normal and real. I guess it occupies my mind so I don't obsess on if this is reality or not.


I think it is because you feel a real connection/emotion during sex, it is primal


----------



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

exactly it is primal its so deep in us, its like unphased by the DPDR or atleast less phased by it. I wonder what some people mean when they say DR. DO they mean tehy actually are seeing things less real as i once did, or that they just constantly question reality as i am now, like terri.


----------



## TerriW (Jun 13, 2007)

Blazeboy, I do feel like I am seeing everything in 2d rather than 3d. I feel like I am in somewhat of a fog. I question reality constantly and am afraid of everything. I was not like this before, which I am sure most of us were not. This is new, which I think makes it more distressing to me. I feel like all the things I once enjoyed and my goals are gone, not literally, but I don't enjoy them or look forward to anything anymore other than feeling real.


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

I keep my head down and try not to look at everything because it scares me to much, then i try to convince myself that this is real. I'm real. I'm with real friends.


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

hope hope hope.
i've definitely made some progress so far, so i always know there will be better days.


----------



## tifftoro (Oct 1, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder if I am already dead... feels like I was alive before the onset of DPDR and died the day I got it.. since then maybe my mind has not been able to let go and am wandering the world as a ghost... :S


----------



## Trudget (Oct 5, 2007)

That is exactly what I feel most of the time. Feel like I died that night. And I'm wandering the world as a ghost. Im only new to DP - but I am hoping that I can get out of it.


----------



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

hey guys

ive made it thru the worst
im no longer questioning reality and when I do i laugh at it!!!
stay optomistic and possibly try a medication such as an antidepressant. You never know! It could be that you have a chemical imbalance! Taking an antidepressant has cleared up the DR for me


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

I used to get bad DR with each of my attacks, but DR has gone now so im just left with DP attacks...last one was just over a year ago.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

__-


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> pretty much any close physical contact with females grounds me like nothing else


I'm pretty much the same, I feel for me... it's because I believe i'm unloveable.


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

today i was dp'ed/dr'ed to death after travelling to the city where all this shit began... but the fookin autopilot works great! for the others i'm normal...


----------

